# Wws 1/18



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

Anyone seen (or have) one of these? Looks pretty nice. But not direct drive though.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

This is the first I have seen it.....

http://www.intrepidrc.com/wws1-18.html


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

another link....

http://www.wws-racing.de/


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sweet Nitro car. Hey they sell BRP WOW !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

BudBartos said:


> Sweet Nitro car. Hey they sell BRP WOW !!!!!!!!!!


is that a "i didnt know" or is that a "hey cough they sell brp!" 

ive seen that wws somewhere.... hmm.. didnt do to well if i remember.. *shrug*


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It is made in Germany and came out right after the Micro.


----------

